# Wixey WR300 Digital Angle Gauge



## lew

I never knew how handy this little gauge could be!

Check your drill press table, Check the bandsaw table, Check the jointer fence. It really works!!


----------



## Newton

That's it….gotta get one!


----------



## PKP

i use one fo set up great device.


----------



## sbryan55

I have to agree with you on your review. I have one of these as well and use it to set up all my saws and my jointer.


----------



## a1Jim

I like mine it really help with getting dead on for box miters on your miter sled. Thanks for the review


----------



## Dusty56

I'm still kicking myself for not getting one from WoodCraft on sale for $28 a short time ago : (


----------



## ellen35

Got one early on…worth it's price and then some!
I love the thing and use it on all my blades.


----------



## sIKE

I love mine too!


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Now you tell me to take the battery out. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gfixler

I'm adding my card to the hat full of people who have one and love it. It's treated me well.


----------



## donbee

I also use the Wixey to set the table on the bandsaw. The Wixey magnets stick to the bandsaw blade like they do to the tablesaw blade. 
It works well with the Miter saw, too.
If you think about it, this little unit is amazingly versatile.

d


----------



## Julian

I have one and love it also. I use mine when building stair rails too. It's great for figuring out the exact miter angle for the cap, and rail, then repeating the cut on the miter saw.


----------



## RedShirt013

I have the one sold by Lee Valley also and find that it's extremely helpful also, although a bit slow to update its angle reading (the 1/50 degree on that one is hard to nail), especially in winter when stored in a cold garage. You can also use it to set the perfect bevel when sharpening your chiesels on a stone


----------



## Splinterman

Very versatile addition to the shop.


----------



## khop

Peachtree Woodworking has them on sale for $19.99 right now. Get em before they're gone.

KHOP


----------



## Emeralds

Thank KHOP, I've been so delighted with the angle gauge that I used the info about the sale to grab the 8" version of the Digital Protractor which on sale cost me less than I paid for the WR300!


----------



## Dusty56

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dixie_angle_gauge.htm
I'm not able to find the sale you're referring to on their site . Do you have a link to it ?


----------



## davidroberts

i love mine also but didn't want to pay $39.95. In a moment of weakness Woodcraft had them on sale for $27 probably about 8 months ago. I had a $10 off any item coupon. I'm rarely patient and just caught the sale by chance. I paid $17 and it was one of the best ww'ing buys i ever made.


----------



## dalec

Bought mine about a year ago. I got a new table saw recently and was fighting to get it tuned in (tuning it to 90 degrees and also parallel to the miter slot). I turned to my Wixey angle gauge and it saved me from further frustration and I now know my saw is much closer to well tuned than I could have gotten it otherwise. Well worth the investment.

Dalec


----------



## khop

Sorry Dusty56, I got an e-mail from Peachtree offering items for their customers signed up with their E-mail specials. Maybe if you too signed up, you can still get the lower price. Good Luck.
KHOP


----------



## Dusty56

Yes , I signed up just yesterday after reading your comment here. Probably have to wait for the next time around . Thank you very much for the info : )


----------



## Milo

Ya know, it never hurts to call and say… "HEY! I HEARD YOU GUYS HAD (fill in the blank) ON SALE! WILL YOU HONOR THAT FOR MEEEEEEE?


> ?


???) 

lemme see…. peachtree… 888-512-9069…......

calling… Dixie answered, asking, and YES THEY HONORED IT!!! 19.99

See, it never hurts to ask…..hehehehehe!


----------



## Dusty56

Ok Milo …thanks , I'll give it a try myself : )


----------



## Milo

Hey Dusty, did you get it?


----------



## Dusty56

Hey Milo , thanks for your help . I got "Dee" on the phone and she honored the price. The shipping charge was more than I expected though . I still ordered it and she said it was going out today ! That's some nice service : )


----------



## Dusty56

I guess I should have looked closer before ordering from PeachTree. This item is a "Dixie" , not a "Wixie" 
Quoted from PeachTree site :
Includes:
Detailed instructions
2 batteries (CR2032) * Only one (1) battery in my package*
Belt loop *caring* case *Did not come with this item either*

*3 powerful built -in magnets* that hold to most any steel table or fence (even *as* bandsaw blade)

*NOT* 
These magnets barely picked up the two staples that held the package together ! The tool slid down my Jointer fence and also my Mitersaw blade . I can't wait to try it on a drill bit in my DP !
I guess the typing errors should have been my first clue not to get this item. Now my next question is whether or not to trust any readings that it puts out if I can get it to stick to anything …..


----------



## MikeGager

i just got the wixey guage and it works great. i found all of my machines which i set with a plastic drafting triangle, were set at 89.6°

hopefully having them at 90 will make a noticable difference

only thing i can really say bad about the guage is i kind of wish i would have gotten the digital protractor instead of the box guage as it has limits on what you can use it for. the protractor i think would be much more useful. i really wish i could set miter angles with this


----------



## NormG

Great item, everyone should have one


----------



## gemred2010

the protractor has 4 measuring surfaces, and directional symbol. you can choose according to your needs.

the bevel box measuring range is 0-180, while the protractor is 0-360


----------



## Ken90712

I have one as well and love it. Used it Monday for some set ups!


----------



## SPHinTampa

I have not had good success with Wixey. It worked well with light use for about 1 1/2 years and then lost it's accuracy. With a brand new Duracell battery, I zero it out flat on a machinist square along one edge then move to the upright edge on the machinists square at it will read 93.3 degs and then back to the same horizontal edge and it will read 0.9 deg (or 2.6 or 1.4 randomly)


----------

